# Acton lake



## Bait catcher (Apr 25, 2008)

Anyone know where to get live minnows near hueston woods. Thanks


----------



## BoxingRef_Rick1 (May 23, 2018)

Hi there is a gas station on the right that sells live bait on your way west towards Wallmart.
It's believe its called Colony bait


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

BoxingRef_Rick1 said:


> Hi there is a gas station on the right that sells live bait on your way west towards Wallmart.
> It's believe its called Colony bait


He wont have bait this time of year, that too and he is now a minnow counter!


----------



## Scott Crappie (Nov 29, 2018)

gas station in new miami sells them. not real close but about 15 mins from there. you would think there would be more places near the lake.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I wetted a line at Acton last week and i was surprised the crappie were scattered through out the lake, years past they have been at the dam, i did muster one 6" fish 2 other boats 1 guy got skunked the other caught a couple.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

anybody been up to see what the lake looks like recently?


----------



## Hookm n cookm (Apr 2, 2013)

Pretty stained last Saturday. Water was around 45 degrees. Was quite a few boats. Fish were deep. 25-27’ fow


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

I had this same problem Saturday lookin for minnows and nothing nearby. I ended up waiting til Hamilton Bait & Tackle opened at 8am which is not really on the way. Report for Saturday was as others said, water surface temps between 42-48*. Water stained but very fishable. Fish found deep and scattered.

If you end up going please report back with results!


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks guys...may go up Friday if its not raining to hard or may think of an alternative.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have never been to this lake, but can anyone tell me if there is a kayak launch area on that lake? I do see the marina, and the beach on the map. Are those the best kayak launch areas?


----------



## JimmyTheGent (Mar 24, 2019)

I was at Acton this afternoon ( 1300 to 1630 ) and was bank fishing. I started across from the lodge, then around the marina and boat docks. Fishing jigs and floats, had a few hits but landed nothing. Didn't see anyone else catch anything. Water was stained, very little breeze.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Scott Crappie said:


> gas station in new miami sells them. not real close but about 15 mins from there. you would think there would be more places near the lake.


Which gas station is that?


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

crankbait09 said:


> I have never been to this lake, but can anyone tell me if there is a kayak launch area on that lake? I do see the marina, and the beach on the map. Are those the best kayak launch areas?


Place called sugar camp. It doesn't look like it's labeled on Gmaps but it's just south of the beach. That's where I launch from almost exclusively. I wish there was a spot closer to the dam but idk of any.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

awesome. thank you


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

brandonw said:


> Place called sugar camp. It doesn't look like it's labeled on Gmaps but it's just south of the beach. That's where I launch from almost exclusively. I wish there was a spot closer to the dam but idk of any.


What about where these guys are parked?









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

DLarrick said:


> What about where these guys are parked?


I don’t know if that road is always open, and it is going to be very difficult to get a kayak down to the water. I’ve parked there during ice season (LOL, that 5-7 days a year with good ice), but had to drag the sled all the way to the other end of the dam to get down to the ice.

I usually launch at Sugar Camp, but it can be a challenge to get off the water. The best launch location is also a popular bank fishing spot.

Launching at the beach gets you close to the same area, and there is less hassle getting off the water.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

Rooster said:


> I don’t know if that road is always open, and it is going to be very difficult to get a kayak down to the water. I’ve parked there during ice season (LOL, that 5-7 days a year with good ice), but had to drag the sled all the way to the other end of the dam to get down to the ice.
> 
> I usually launch at Sugar Camp, but it can be a challenge to get off the water. The best launch location is also a popular bank fishing spot.
> 
> Launching at the beach gets you close to the same area, and there is less hassle getting off the water.


thats exactly right sugar camp gets most of the bank fisherman


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Acton looked good today. Water temp ranged from 51.5 at the ramp to 49.2 towards the dam. Took the kids out for crappie but found the gills instead. Ended up getting on a good bite and they caught 25-30 gills quickly. It was a great day.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Took a drive out to the lake to check it out. There were a few sail boats on the water. With the rain/wind, the water was green/slight chocolate milk. This was on the north end around the marina and coves.

I fished from the bank for about an hour since i was there. Came up empty, as expected.

Looks like a really nice lake. Definitely large. It would certainly take a long time to paddle from one end to the other via kayak


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

I’m visiting for the first time Hueston lodge and want to fish Acton.
I’m fishing from shore and not hauling my boat to the lake.

If anyone can share info where to fish from shore would be great!

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone having any luck near the marina/northern part of the lake?


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

i bank fished Saturday for about an hour. caught five on a twister tail...nothing special. water was still a little murky.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I was thinking of bringing my kayak out there this coming Tuesday (first time). Can anyone add their opinions on whether or not it would be ideal bass fishing? We do have the rain, but warmer weather. It's an hour drive for me, but would like to get some insight before making that trip. I'm eyeballing the northern part of the lake, near the marina

If you'd prefer, you can PM me

thank you
Shawn


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

crankbait09 said:


> I was thinking of bringing my kayak out there this coming Tuesday (first time). Can anyone add their opinions on whether or not it would be ideal bass fishing? We do have the rain, but warmer weather. It's an hour drive for me, but would like to get some insight before making that trip. I'm eyeballing the northern part of the lake, near the marina
> 
> If you'd prefer, you can PM me
> 
> ...


Look up the depth chart odnr has, the north end is pretty shallow and the lake gets progressively deeper going south. I'm not sure what the bass are doing right now or the current h2o temp.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I assume you are referring to the topography map? If so, I've already looked at that from their site. I was ignoring depths since it was getting warmer, but not sure if it's still "too early"


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Not based off wind, but maybe I will wait till I KNOW they are biting and try it. Make the hour trip worth while.

I have two days to make up my mind


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

I got out Friday. Caught around 30 crappie total, 14 keepers. Water surface temps were low 50s. Water was a little murky, but very fishable. All fish were caught on jigs casted slowly. They did not want a vertical presentation at all. Another gent told me he got 30 trolling.

Hope everyone made it out this weekend and did well.


----------



## Acton Angler (Apr 3, 2017)

Prayers for the family. Everyone be safe out there!

https://www.whio.com/news/local/boa...s-lake/YTltij0eGPFh8f8126HQEP/?icmp=cb_widget


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Very Sad, Prayers


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

anybody been up?...probably doesn't look to good but that's a pure guess.


----------



## Bait catcher (Apr 25, 2008)

Was there yesterday.Water temp was 58-60.Was really muddy but that didn't seem to mater,caught well over 50 crappie,best size crappie ive caught there in some time.Mostly on jigs but done good on minnows too.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

crankbait09 said:


> any updates?


We fished last Sunday in the chocolate milk, didnt do too well till the sun came out and warmed the water, and then it was kinda iffy, we tryed throwing jigs shallow, trolling bandits, but spider rigging with dark colored jigs worked best, there were guys saying they were doing well shallow heck why would they lie? lol
I will be back probably Sunday and will report back.


----------

